# RecipeDB - KT's Hopburst



## Katherine (22/7/09)

KT's Hopburst   Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain               8 Votes        Brewer's Notes Galena is galaxy hops!At first it was fruit salad in a glass, couple of weeks in the keg it balanced perfectly! I love this beer!Late's Brewery got second place in the American Pale Ale section of the WASABC 2009.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      6 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    2.8 kg JWM Export Pilsner    1.4 kg JWM Light Munich    0.4 kg JWM Crystal 140       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 0mins)    30 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 0mins)    30 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    12 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 15mins)    12 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 20mins)    12 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 15mins)    12 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 15mins)    12 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 10mins)    12 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 10mins)    12 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 10mins)    12 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 5mins)    12 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 5mins)    12 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 5mins)    12 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 20mins)    12 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 20mins)       Yeast     5 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale       Misc     1 tablet Whirfloc         46L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.05 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 34.6 IBU   Efficiency 69%   Alcohol 4.94%   Colour 17 EBC   Batch Size 46L     Fermentation   Primary 10 days


----------



## T.D. (22/7/09)

Looks great Katie - an interesting mix of hops. I must confess I am not a huge fan of Nelson, but if I was going to ever use it, it would be in a big APA. Have you used Galena before? I never have, anybody have any experience with it?


----------



## Katherine (22/7/09)

T.D. said:


> Looks great Katie - an interesting mix of hops. I must confess I am not a huge fan of Nelson, but if I was going to ever use it, it would be in a big APA. Have you used Galena before? I never have, anybody have any experience with it?




Its actually galaxy hop not galena... I also have never used galena. First time Ive put a recipe on the db can you edit the notes?

TD does the hops look okay for a double batch?


----------



## AndrewQLD (22/7/09)

Katie, you can edit the notes by clicking the edit recipe button within the recipe.

Andrew


----------



## Fents (22/7/09)

so you've never made this beer kay tea? think most heads would save it for the recipe DB till after they have tried making it and like it...

that said it looks like a great recipe...do you have beersmith and can you tell me what IBU it comes out at? let us know what it tatstes like too cause if its good i'll have a dip at it.


----------



## Katherine (22/7/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Katie, you can edit the notes by clicking the edit recipe button within the recipe.
> 
> Andrew



I did try that I will try again... cheers Andrew..




Fents said:


> so you've never made this beer kay tea? think most heads would save it for the recipe DB till after they have tried making it and like it...
> 
> that said it looks like a great recipe...do you have beersmith and can you tell me what IBU it comes out at? let us know what it tatstes like too cause if its good i'll have a dip at it.




Well you Im not most heads... I have not got beersmith at the moment, so I just wanted to see what AHB said the IBU's would be? Its based on a recipe that TD gave me ages ago the hop schedule is changed around a little. TD used Simcoe and Cascade, simcoe being only a little higher then galaxy and nelson I thought it would come out close.

The Rook put me onto TD's recipe years ago it was one of the first all grains I ever did!


----------



## Screwtop (22/7/09)

Katie said:


> Its based on a recipe that TD gave me ages ago the hop schedule is changed around a little. TD used Simcoe and Cascade, simcoe being only a little higher then galaxy and nelson I thought it would come out close.




Have you tried it with the Galaxy and NS yet, Galaxy....bloody nice hop Katie.

Screwy


----------



## Katherine (22/7/09)

Im a galaxy fan... I have not done this particular brew with galaxy and nelson but quite a few brews with that mix. I think Nelson needs something along side it! So the addition of cascade will be a new one for me.


----------



## T.D. (22/7/09)

Katie said:


> I think Nelson needs something along side it! So the addition of cascade will be a new one for me.



I totally agree. Nelson on its own can be almost cloying I find. Cascade will help to balance it out for sure.

I have a bright ale on the cards that is a combo of Galaxy and Cascade. Should be a good combo I reckon.


----------



## Katherine (28/7/09)

I brewed a double of this on Saturday so over 200 grams of hops. I smelt so good.

Cant wait until august finishes so I can taste it. Ill be patient though.


----------



## Katherine (18/8/09)

Tried this last night, was not really in a beer drinking mood... WTF... its like fruit salad really easy drinking beer. I think it would be impossible to get this beer in a bottle anywhere. 

Thank you TD for your help formulating this recipe.... I dont think this keg will last long! :icon_cheers:


----------



## LLoyd (18/8/09)

> I dont think this keg will last long! :icon_cheers:



Bloody oath!!

Tasting it while in the fermenter was one thing but now that's it carbed and cold it's sensational!! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Katherine (25/8/09)

I love this beer, I think next time I would not put nelson sauvin in though Im still unsure of this hop! 

The grain bill is excellent might put one down on Sunday with a different hops altogether!


----------



## big78sam (24/12/09)

A couple of quick questions... 

I'm at work and don't have beersmith on my work PC but I'm doing a half batch (20-23L) of this on the weekend and am going past my LHBS on the way home to get grain etc so can't check beersmith. My question is if I just halve the hops for a half batch will this come out the same? I've found an online IBU calculator that uses ounces and I think I'll end up about 40 IBUs with my rough calc and metric conversion so I think this is OK. Will half hops in a half batch give the same aroma and flavour as well? I just wanted to confirm as I want to make sure I buy enough hops. I'm sure this has been asked before but I searched and couldn't find it.

Secondly, a more specific question, if I ditch the nelson sauvin what would you replace it with? Horizon, Amarillo, chinook, more galaxy, other?


----------



## Katherine (24/12/09)

big78sam said:


> A couple of quick questions...
> 
> I'm at work and don't have beersmith on my work PC but I'm doing a half batch (20-23L) of this on the weekend and am going past my LHBS on the way home to get grain etc so can't check beersmith. My question is if I just halve the hops for a half batch will this come out the same? I've found an online IBU calculator that uses ounces and I think I'll end up about 40 IBUs with my rough calc and metric conversion so I think this is OK. Will half hops in a half batch give the same aroma and flavour as well? I just wanted to confirm as I want to make sure I buy enough hops. I'm sure this has been asked before but I searched and couldn't find it.
> 
> Secondly, a more specific question, if I ditch the nelson sauvin what would you replace it with? Horizon, Amarillo, chinook, more galaxy, other?



I wouldnt replace the Nelson, two weeks in the Nelson really stood out but after 5 - 6 weeks it was a beauty. Best beer I've ever made, only beer I have made and thought I would pay $9.00 for a pint of that! 

I wouldnt half the hops Ill put the same amount in.


----------



## thanme (24/12/09)

I was having this NS debate today, because I needed to go out and grab stuff for a brew over the weekend, and I have to go a bit further to get my bag of NS, but I really don't think anything would be a good substitue. It's a little bit too unique  Then again, I can't claim to know that much about too many different hop varieties.


----------



## dpadden (24/12/09)

Katie said:


> I wouldnt half the hops Ill put the same amount in.



For a half batch???


----------



## reviled (24/12/09)

Is KT's brewery back up and running? :huh:


----------



## Katherine (24/12/09)

NME said:


> I was having this NS debate today, because I needed to go out and grab stuff for a brew over the weekend, and I have to go a bit further to get my bag of NS, but I really don't think anything would be a good substitue. It's a little bit too unique  Then again, I can't claim to know that much about too many different hop varieties.



There is no sub for Nelson you are correct it is very unique! 




Paddo said:


> For a half batch???



There is no bittering addition so you dont need to half the hops. Can anybody more qualified explain it a bit better then me?????




reviled said:


> Is KT's brewery back up and running? :huh:



No Rev.... I gave the brewery away! I miss it dearly and will brew again one day! 
:beer:


----------



## big78sam (24/12/09)

Katie said:


> There is no bittering addition so you dont need to half the hops. Can anybody more qualified explain it a bit better then me?????



Based on the IBU calculator online even 5 minute additions give some bittering. The IBU with the full amount of hops in a half batch is about 80 according to the online calculator! I could understand not halving the 0 minute additions.

By the way are the 0 minute additions dry hopped in secondary or added at flame out? As I'm no chilling I'd imagine I'd get a bit of bitterness as the cube cooled down if I was adding at flame out.


----------



## jimmychill (25/2/12)

Gonna make this on Monday, will post the results eventually


----------

